# Birds on the horizon every afternoon



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, it's that time of year again. Every afternoon around 3 all the way from Ocean View to Chick's Beach, big clouds of birds start diving over stripers exiting the bay. With a little luck they should come into the surf. Has anyone else lucked into a daytime blitz yet?


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

no... but i would love to


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

scroll down the page to the chix beach report.

its not my report but here it is-
"Fished from 330pm to about 415. Limited out in 5 minutes. Birds were right on the beach about 10 minutes. Both fish was 19 inches. Ended up catching 7"


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yesterday they were thick. In between the SBC and Chix, No brain damaging rocket rig launcher could ever get it out there, not even on April fools day.

Skunk


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No blitz, but the birds are working all the way down the Refuge as well. Pods of dolphin herding up bait also. Just out of reach of course:--|


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I've been doing some work at the last house on Sandfiddler for the past couple of days and have seen plenty of guys fishing off the beach and haven't seen anybody catching anything. Have to agree with Lopez. There are plenty of dolphins out there.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You're not building the new house next door to me, are ya?

If so, you'd see a red F-150 parked in the driveway.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I did the drive down to Sandbridge today, hoping that NE wind would turn things on. Nothing at Chick's, nothing at the Oceanfront, and a single small pod of birds lazily diving just south of the LIP.

Came back tonight and soaked bait at Chick's, nothing to show for it except cold fingers.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> You're not building the new house next door to me, are ya?
> 
> If so, you'd see a red F-150 parked in the driveway.


No, I'm working on the very last house on Sandfiddler. The one on the beach right next to the Sanctuary Condos. I've been clearing out the backyard of the sand that was blown in from the last noreaster.


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

ive been fishing the hbbt and have caught a few fish on the flood tide ,had one day blitz with bait running up on the bars but since then its been slow with some larger fish being caught at night with some live baits.havent seen many specs being caught probably due to the larger stripers feeding on them ..


----------



## OrangeLJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Whitewater2 said:


> some larger fish being caught at night with some live baits. ..


Where/how do you get live bait? Just started surf fishing here (in fact spent 6 hours heaving frozen cut bait in Sandbridge today). Have looked everywhere with no luck! Thanks!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Whats your favorite blitz bait? Spoon, crankbait(windcheater), gotcha plug?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Whats your favorite blitz bait? Spoon, crankbait(windcheater), gotcha plug?


Red headed/white body Mirrolure. They can't resist it. 

Skunk


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

during a blitz you can almost throw anything! i prefer using a yellow and green jig head with a green bass assassin. (orange) you can get live eels at any decent tackle shop . i know virginia people dont like to hear this but im from the north and i fish baby black fish or flounder and normally they produce fish everytime down . using a standard swivel and sinker with a 6 foot leader and a circle hook.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

i think u mean baby seabass and they along with the baby flounder are illegal to posses,a 6 foot leader ,are you kidding,u deffently dont need to be sharing advise,go back to canada or whereever u are from,or keep your fishing secrets to yourself.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

what a minute didnt you call pomplover a pansey for living up north,i think u need to get your bearings corrected.


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

haha ian are you kidding? and yes we fish baby black fish through the rips along with flounder so go cry too somebody else about possesing these great baits...and im from montauk where we fish alot harder then guys like you down here .. 6 foot leader absolutely normally with a drail.. and a summer flounder or winter flounder ... and as far as me not knowing what im talkin about i worked on a charter boat as a first deck hand for 7 years .. did a year gillnetting and worked on a swordfish boat .. so if you want to test me on my knowledge then go ahead tough guy .


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

ahah seabass? im sure you looked at the anatomy of a seabass and why stripers normally dont feed on them ... probably because they have spines all along there top dorsal fin ..


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

and we call tautog blackfish f.y.i


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Good luck if the Man boards your boat and sees you in possession of undersized blackfish (tautog) or summer flounder. Those are give-me tickets. Also, I am pretty sure both have minimum sizes up Montauk maybe not years ago but they do now.

Around here we call that poaching and most folks hope you get caught and get what you deserve. Lots of folks here (me included) call on folks especially when the violations are blatant.

That being said there is no minimum size on winter flounder or hog chokers (A kind of founder) if you can catch them and use them for bait. Also live croaker and spot make great live bait. Menhaden works if you can keep them alive.


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

Whitewater2 said:


> did a year gillnetting and worked on a swordfish boat .. .


White, whereabouts did you fish Swords?


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

tom your absolutley right ! and i do agree to a certain extent but theres a difference between taking illegal fish home for dinner and catching them and using a few for bait while all in all your just fishing with predators natural habitat.. and all the baits i dont use or dont catch anything they all stay alive in a live well and are healthy as can be and are released if not used . and new york does have limitations on winter and summer flounder although there more out to get the fisherman who take loads of illegal fish home than the few fisherman that use them as live baits . i fish up nporth at the hudson canyon for swords and also down off marathon hump in the florida keys . ive down some deck hand time on a commercial longlining boat fishing down in the windward passage off of haiti . ill post some sword pics today


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

White, I used to work out of Pompano Beach, I soaked a few off Haiti also. I'm sure we could name drop all day long.
Thanks.


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

have you heard of the white water 1 and 2.. glad to talk to somebody with some better knowledge! i posted some new pics including a 50 lb snowy grouper check em out cap


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks. I do remember an 80-85ftr from Palm Beach I believe rigged for Sword/Tuna named White Water. Was that one of them?


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

yea thats the smaller of the two ..


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i know virginia people dont like to hear this but im from the north and i fish baby black fish or flounder and normally they produce fish everytime down .[/QUOTE said:


> why would you want to use a fish(tog/flounder) for bait that tastes better than the fish you are trying to catch? you northerners can have ur sissy fish stripers!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

reelax84 said:


> why would you want to use a fish(tog/flounder) for bait that tastes better than the fish you are trying to catch? you northerners can have ur sissy fish stripers!


Matt,
Have you been drinking? :beer: You're not one to stir the pot....

Skunk


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

maybe because theyre great live baits ..and stripers do feed on them its like candy to a baby


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

whitewater i was the fist one to call u out,sounded alot like bulls**t.you knew somebody was going to do it so it minest well be me,live spot are available at some tackle shops they'll work too, probally be easier to find than baby flounder or tog tog, i aint saying ive never done anything in that nature before,ive done alot,when it comes to feeding fish another fish,(i slice em and dice em man.) I aint no saint. i do respect the fact that you have alot hours on the water, and u could probally teach me few tricks ive havent learned yet,anway no hard feelings,your allright in my book.and have a happy holiday.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

whitewater,one of my goals is to get out there on a longliner,i dont know if my balls are big enough yet,a litlle scared of being in gods mercy in a liquid desert,(a fear i think i must face in the future),a perfect storm is my alltime favorite movie,(brings tears to my eyes).got mad respect for you. i might be doing some commercial striper fishing this year, nets,and rod and reel,just waiting for the call.had a chance to be on a longliner out of wanchese nc,i backed out because i had no balls,im older now and think im ready.sorry for ill typing,should think before i type. its a fish eat fish world. maybe we will run into each other in the future,and i would like to be a friendly,rather than a enemy.


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

ian - no hard feelings either man i know fishing montauk and fishing in virginia are too very different aspects but my goal really is to share my strategys on catching larger and more abundant fish every time you fish ! as far as commercial fishing its a hard grind it out everyday job whether your gillnetting monk fish or fishing 800 hook sets for swordfish . gill netting for stripers is alot of work weaving through all your bicatch but it sure is fun . if you decide to go commmercial longlining just do it dont even think about it you learn something new every single day on deck and its something you can use even when your bass fishing off the beach . start off on a smaller longliner something that does a 1 or 2 week trip and then an offload , rather then fishing a boat that does a month and a half then an offload..... if you have any questions about longlining feel free to ask. yea would hope to see you out fishing too , im going to fish willoughby again today ive fished there the past 2 days on the first of the incoming through the flood tide and have only 1 schoolie too show seems like the water clarity is good but no bait, ive heard a few reports of slobs takin at night so if the winds stay anything from the south im going to fish friday night with some live baits . but its look like NNE 10-20. tight lines buddy


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

all the typing about fishing made me go out and hunt down rob at pungo fish house,he said were going eeling tonight at the highrise,hope we get into em,ill post up a report on the outcome,weather supoosed to deteriate sometime after midnight but i aint screeard,were susposed to pull a allnighter and it being my first time fishing with him it shall be quite an expeiriance,he will be the one showing me the ropes in the commercial fishing trade,he is a good person with lots of good stories.the internet is a bad thing for i would never jump on somebody in person for em speaking their mind, so i appologize to u and northerners and i will correct my bad habits on the internet, i realized that i sounded like a jerk and will correct some of my inperfections as a human being,so god bless to all ,and thanx for listening.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ian said:


> all the typing about fishing made me go out and hunt down rob at pungo fish house,he said were going eeling tonight at the highrise,hope we get into em,ill post up a report on the outcome,weather supoosed to deteriate sometime after midnight but i aint screeard,were susposed to pull a allnighter and it being my first time fishing with him it shall be quite an expeiriance,he will be the one showing me the ropes in the commercial fishing trade,he is a good person with lots of good stories.the internet is a bad thing for i would never jump on somebody in person for em speaking their mind, so i appologize to u and northerners and i will correct my bad habits on the internet, i realized that i sounded like a jerk and will correct some of my inperfections as a human being,so god bless to all ,and thanx for listening.


Ian, give me a call if there's an extra spot on that stink pot. 

Skunk


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I did the drive down to Sandbridge today, hoping that NE wind would turn things on. Nothing at Chick's, nothing at the Oceanfront, and a single small pod of birds lazily diving just south of the LIP.
> 
> Came back tonight and soaked bait at Chick's, nothing to show for it except cold fingers.


Flea.................... you really nedd to get a Yak.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Matt,
> Have you been drinking? :beer: You're not one to stir the pot....
> 
> Skunk


nah man, but thats prolly whats wrong with me been too long since i had some cold ones! but anyway the 45lb striper i cleaned monday morning was stuffed with half dozen eels, so i think i know what bait i'll continue to use!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Stripers*

Any one want to catch some P.M. me. I've been killing them on light tackle. Fishy business charters.


----------

